# People "Shocked" That Muslim Brotherhood Is Fielding a Candidate for President



## Marauder06 (Apr 3, 2012)

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...rotherhood-shocks-egypt-with-presidential-run



> Why the shock? Well, for the past year, the Muslim Brotherhood has categorically denied it would field a presidential candidate and repeatedly has tried to assuage fears that it was seeking control of Egyptian political life.


 
"Nah, the Muslim radicals will never gain a foothold in Egypt."  Fast-forward a couple months, and now this.


----------



## CDG (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait, you mean the MB said one thing but then did another?  But... they have no history of that sort of thing.  I am shocked.  I trusted them......


----------



## QC (Apr 3, 2012)

The MB have several parties also, from moderate to not so moderate.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 3, 2012)

More like "less completely radicalized" to "full-bore, no-shit, completely radicalized."


----------



## QC (Apr 3, 2012)

Agreed, there was a walk out of the Constitutional meeting by those less inclined to bang their head as those dissenters didn't want an Islamic constitution.


----------



## JBS (Apr 25, 2012)

Egypt wants to pass a law that allows men to have sex with dead wives, but with stringent limits; the wife must not have been dead for longer than 6 hours.

http://english.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/04/25/210198.html


----------



## Dame (Apr 25, 2012)

JBS said:


> Egypt wants to pass a law that allows men to have sex with dead wives, but with stringent limits; the wife must not have been dead for longer than 6 hours.
> http://english.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/04/25/210198.html


 
Now, now.  That is an equal opportunity law.  Women are afforded the same rights as men.  Says so right here...



> Zamzami Abdul Bari said that marriage remains valid even after death adding that a woman also too had the same right to engage in sex with her dead husband.


----------



## JBS (Apr 26, 2012)

OMG that's hilarious.


----------



## AWP (Apr 26, 2012)

When you think about it, the dead won't smell much worse than the average resident of a place like Egypt.

I wonder if the necrophilia law applies to goats and sheep? Good thing I'm not an Egyptian lawyer.


----------



## TH15 (Apr 26, 2012)

The other day I read that the ancient Egyptians used to mummify women almost immediately after death to prevent necrophilia. My, my...how the times have changed.

Not really..


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Well at least up til 6 hours the body would still be warm...  as for women, they might as well cut off the goods and shove it on the end of a stick.


----------



## Dame (Apr 26, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> Well at least up til 6 hours the body would still be warm... as for women, they might as well cut off the goods and shove it on the end of a stick.


A stick? Pfft! A stick would be one stick too long and more wood than they are used to.


----------

